

Social Coding Experiment - danub
https://github.com/danub/codefreely

======
kbojody
I know a few of these have been posted to HN before, have any of them ever
taken off? We've tried to do this at our school in one of my clubs but they
usually die rather quickly.

~~~
danub
Not to my knowledge.

Its a shame, as it would be fascinating to see what could be produced.

